# Margay cross



## Baby.Anakin (Sep 17, 2017)

So, this is my cat Anakin, he is about 5 months old. I've adopted him a few weeks ago, he was found in the streets (in a manhole, to be more specific). When we took him to the vet, he asked if Anakin wasn't a bengal because of his coat. Everyone thinks it's different from the normal tabby. He had a hoarse voice, but it still that way -- his voice hadn't changed since we adopted him. He is very energic specially at night (he attacks us while we are sleeping), and even owning other cats I thought it was weird, because he is too much energic. When time passed by and his voice didn't get better, we started to think that he might be a cross with some wild cat species like oncilla, margay or ocelot, that exists living in the wild here in my country. We searched a bit and found about margay crosses with domestic cats, wich is very similar in appearance and personality with my cat Anakin. And i've read on a website that the margay cross' meowth is very similar to and ocelot's one, so I searched and it was just like his.

Me and my sister think that he might be an accidental cross between a domestic cat and a wild margay or oncilla, what do you guys think?


----------



## Baby.Anakin (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

That coat pattern isn't actually that unusual in regular tabbies, and that's what he looks like to me. I had a long haired cat for many years who had that blotched coat.
Domestic cats have 38 chromosomes while ocelots, kotkots and margays have only 36. So, it's unlikely to be a margay cross.
https://www.reference.com/pets-animals/many-chromosomes-cat-e9e829ca779c868c
Images of domestic cats with "blotch" or "marble" tabby coat patterns:
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608018253891961554&selectedIndex=1&ajaxhist=0


----------

